# Plowing Tonight In Cinci????????



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

So does anyone think that we will have to plow tonight in Cinci, they are now calling for 2" but I think the roads are too warm. I went ahead and put my plow on just in case. Maybe I'm just grabbing at straws.


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Now the weather channel is calling for 1-3", I'm getting excited!


----------



## ACA Landscaping (Jan 10, 2005)

*.*

listening to the weather channel is your first mistake.i've never had and luck with them, take plow off, turn off alarm, get good nights sleep its way to warm out there. i think we need to move north. bout had it with cincinnati winters what have we had in total accum? i tried to find it the other day with no luck. well who knows maybe feb will be a good month, jan looking like nothing much but they are talking about it getting colder toward end of mth lets all cross are fingers. hell if it gets any warmer going to unwinterize the baja and hit the lake and wait for the grass to grow.


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Well 19 and 5 are saying 1-3 and they also say it will stick to the roads due to the wind being strong. I'm going to go ahead and get up just to make sure also I have 1" triggers. 9 and 12 are saying no accumulation but you never should take a chance.


----------



## ACA Landscaping (Jan 10, 2005)

believe me i hope your right my lots are zero tolerance but meijer the only 24hr so hopefully if it comes it sticks around till rest of stores open. i usually only listen to ch 12 and five sometimes. .


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

Well there wasn't anything in Butler county this morning. I knew the ground was way to warm even if it did snow.... I should had called the crews in to do some storm cleanup though, a lot of strong winds last night.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*intellicast.com in cincy*

Hey guys use intelicast for the best tracking here its within 15 min of real time tracking. You have to watch it.It show's all the moisture some does not reach the ground so log on and check it out...


----------

